# Este libro pertenece a Luisa



## Pitt

Hola a todos:En mi entender es posible:Este libro pertenece a Luisa > Este libro pertenece a ella.Pero pienso que es incorrecto:Este libro le pertenece > Este libro le pertenece a ella.¿Es verdad?


----------



## lazarus1907

Es incorrecto. Cuando el complemento indirecto es un pronombre (a ella, a mí, etc.) la duplicación del pronombre dativo es obligatoria.


----------



## lamartus

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:En mi entender es posible:Este libro pertenece a Luisa > Este libro pertenece a ella.Pero pienso que es incorrecto:Este libro le pertenece (a ella)> Este libro le pertenece a ella.¿Es verdad?


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias! He entendido bien:

Este libro pertenece a Luisa [C.I.] > Este libro le [C.I.] pertenece > Este libro le [C.I.] a ella [C.I.].

Pero en esta caso pienso que se trata de un complemento de régimen [C.R.]:

España pertenece a la Unión Europea [C.R.] > España pertenece a ella [C.R.].

¿Es verdad?


----------



## lazarus1907

No, es un complemento indirecto.


----------



## Pitt

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]AquiAA[/FONT]*

*Aquí el ejemplo con a ella (solo):  *

Unión Europea:
Asociación de Estados europeos, que progresivamente construyen una unión cada vez mas completa. Fue creada en 1957. España pertenece a ella desde 1986.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt, mira qué fácil es salir de dudas:





> *pertenecer*. *1.* ‘Ser propiedad o formar parte de alguien o de algo’. Verbo irregular: se conjuga como _agradecer._*
> 2.* Es intransitivo y se construye *siempre con un complemento indirecto.*
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Pitt

Hola Lazarus:

En este caso el texto sobre la Unión Europea (sacado de internet) es incorrecto. Pienso que es correcto:

España le [C.I.] pertenece a ella [C.I.] desde 1986.


----------



## lamartus

Pitt said:


> En este caso el texto sobre la Unión Europea (sacado de internet) es incorrecto. Pienso que es correcto:
> 
> España le [C.I.] pertenece a ella [C.I.] desde 1986.= La UE es la dueña de España desde 1986



España pertenece a la UE  
España forma parte de la UE 

*pertenecer *


intr. Ser propia de uno una cosa,*ser de su propiedad:*
las casa de mis padres nos pertenece a todos.
* Ser parte integrante de algo:*
esas piezas pertenecen al puzzle.
 Ser una cosa competencia u obligación de alguien:
esos asuntos no pertenecen a esta sección.
 ♦ Irreg. Se conj. como agradecer.
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid

No sé si se ve claro en el ejemplo, pero la definición creo que es clara ¿no?

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Pitt

lamartus said:


> España pertenece a la UE
> España forma parte de la UE
> 
> *pertenecer *
> 
> intr. Ser propia de uno una cosa,*ser de su propiedad:*
> las casa de mis padres nos pertenece a todos.
> *Ser parte integrante de algo:*
> esas piezas pertenecen al puzzle.
> Ser una cosa competencia u obligación de alguien:
> esos asuntos no pertenecen a esta sección.
> ♦ Irreg. Se conj. como agradecer.
> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> No sé si se ve claro en el ejemplo, pero la definición creo que es clara ¿no?
> 
> Un saludo a todos


 
Pero quisiera saber la pronominalización:

España pertenece a la UE = España le pertenece.
España forma parte de la UE = España forma parte de ella.

¿Es correcto?


----------



## San

Pitt said:


> Pero quisiera saber la pronominalización:
> 
> España pertenece a la UE = España le pertenece.
> España forma parte de la UE = España forma parte de ella.
> 
> ¿Es correcto?



España le pertenece a = España es propiedad de o España le corresponde a X en cierto reparto que se ha hecho.

Además siendo X en este caso no una persona sino una organización supranacional, suena rarísimo, yo nunca haría la sustitución con el pronombre.

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

Otro ejemplo (sacado de CREA):

Dentro de la biosfera, cada organismo actúa directa o indirectamente sobre los demás. El hombre, que pertenece a ella, también actúa favorable o desfavorablemente; por lo tanto, su acción sobre la naturaleza puede ser constructora o destructora.

Por lo tanto pienso que es correcto:

El hombre pertenece a la biosfera > El hombre pertenece a ella.


----------



## lamartus

Pitt said:


> Por lo tanto pienso que es correcto:
> 
> El hombre pertenece a la biosfera  > El hombre pertenece a ella  .(Pertenecer, aquí, tiene el sentido de la segunda acepción de su definición: ser parte integrante de.[/quote]
> 
> España pertenece a la UE  = España pertenece a ella
> 
> Si dijeras "El hombre le pertenece" o "España le pertenece" estarías diciendo que la biosfera es dueña del hombre ya que en este caso nos referimos a la primera acepción en la definición de pertenecer.
> 
> Ya no sé si me repetí demasiado, pero en todo caso me alegraría mucho saber si te fue de ayuda el hilo.
> 
> Un saludo


----------



## Pitt

lamartus said:


> Pitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo tanto pienso que es correcto:
> 
> El hombre pertenece a la biosfera  > El hombre pertenece a ella  .(Pertenecer, aquí, tiene el sentido de la segunda acepción de su definición: ser parte integrante de.[/quote]
> 
> España pertenece a la UE  = España pertenece a ella
> 
> Si dijeras "El hombre le pertenece" o "España le pertenece" estarías diciendo que la biosfera es dueña del hombre ya que en este caso nos referimos a la primera acepción en la definición de pertenecer.
> 
> Ya no sé si me repetí demasiado, pero en todo caso me alegraría mucho saber si te fue de ayuda el hilo.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me has ayudado mucho con tus aclaraciones y te las agradezco.
> 
> En resumen:
> 
> España pertenece a la UE = España pertenece a ella.
> Pienso que "a la UE / a ella" es un complemento de régimen.
> 
> Este libro pertenece a Luisa = Este libro le pertenece.
> Pienso que "a Luisa / le" es un complemento indirecto.
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## replicante7

Pitt said:


> España pertenece a la UE = España pertenece a ella.
> Pienso que "a la UE / a ella" es un complemento de régimen.
> 
> Este libro pertenece a Luisa = Este libro le pertenece.
> Pienso que "a Luisa / le" es un complemento indirecto.


Tu observación es muy interesante, Pitt. Me he suscrito al hilo para seguir las aclaraciones. Indudablemente, hay una diferencia en la construcción que se usa en esas dos acepciones. La diferencia no es sólo semántica.
Seguiré a la escucha  (y pensando, aunque no acierto ).


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Hola Lazarus:
> 
> En este caso el texto sobre la Unión Europea (sacado de internet) es incorrecto. Pienso que es correcto:
> 
> España le [C.I.] pertenece a ella [C.I.] desde 1986.


 
Los verbos INTRANSITIVOS no tienen complemento directo. España pertenece a ella. El 'le' no es correcto. Indicaría que la UE es de su propiedad. Esta  'a' no es personal más bien preposición que indica el lugar a que pertenece..

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Los verbos INTRANSITIVOS no tienen complemento directo. España pertenece a ella. El 'le' no es correcto. Indicaría que la UE es de su propiedad. Esta 'a' no es personal más bien preposición que indica el lugar a que pertenece..
> 
> Ivy29


 
Entretanto sé que este texto es correcto:


*Aquí el ejemplo con a ella (solo): 

*Unión Europea:
Asociación de Estados europeos, que progresivamente construyen una unión cada vez mas completa. Fue creada en 1957. España pertenece a ella desde 1986.

Pienso que también es posible:

España forma parte de ella desde 1986.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Entretanto sé que este texto es correcto:
> 
> 
> *Aquí el ejemplo con a ella (solo): *
> 
> Unión Europea:
> Asociación de Estados europeos, que progresivamente construyen una unión cada vez mas completa. Fue creada en 1957. España pertenece a ella desde 1986. ( correcto) pues es el referente de UE.
> 
> Pienso que también es posible:
> 
> España forma parte de ella desde 1986.


 correcto

ESe 'a ella' indica pertenencia, el lugar o grupo de pertenencia mas no de POSESIÓN. No es el 'a' personal de CI.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> correcto
> 
> ESe 'a ella' indica pertenencia, el lugar o grupo de pertenencia mas no de POSESIÓN. No es el 'a' personal de CI.
> 
> Ivy29


 
¡Muchas gracias, Ivy!


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> Entretanto sé que este texto es correcto:
> 
> 
> *Aquí el ejemplo con a ella (solo): *
> 
> Unión Europea:
> Asociación de Estados europeos, que progresivamente construyen una unión cada vez mas completa. Fue creada en 1957. España pertenece a ella desde 1986.
> 
> Pienso que también es posible:
> 
> España forma parte de ella desde 1986.


 
Esta entrada en el DPD me confunde:

*pertenecer*. *1.* ‘Ser propiedad o formar parte de alguien o de algo’. Verbo irregular: se conjuga como _agradecer _
*2.* Es intransitivo y se construye siempre con un complemento indirecto: _«Pero estos secretos no le pertenecían solo a ella, eran también de él»_ (Savater _Caronte_ [Esp. 1981]). No es correcto su empleo en forma pronominal: _a que la tendencia a la que yo me pertenezco vuelva a competir con Jaime Nebot»_ (_Vistazo_ [Ec.] 6.2.97).

En mi opinión es correcto:

España pertenece a ella [a la Unión Europea].
Pero "a ella" no es un C.I. sino un complemento de régimen.


----------



## replicante7

Pitt said:


> Esta entrada en el DPD me confunde:
> 
> *pertenecer*. *1.* ‘Ser propiedad o formar parte de alguien o de algo’. Verbo irregular: se conjuga como _agradecer _(→</SPAN> apéndice 1, n.º 18).
> *2.* Es intransitivo y se construye siempre con un complemento indirecto: _«Pero estos secretos no le pertenecían solo a ella, eran también de él»_ (Savater _Caronte_ [Esp. 1981]). No es correcto su empleo en forma pronominal: _ a que la tendencia a la que yo me pertenezco vuelva a competir con Jaime Nebot»_ (_Vistazo_ [Ec.] 6.2.97).
> 
> En mi opinión es correcto:
> 
> España pertenece a ella [a la Unión Europea].
> Pero "a ella" no es un C.I. sino un complemento de régimen.


Como dije en el post anterior, creo que has encontrado una diferencia interesante, Pitt.
Mi opinión por ahora (porque soy así: vacilante) es que cuando pertenecer se usa en su primera acepción (de "poseer", como en la primera cita del fragmento que has insertado del DPD), "a ella" *sí es un CI.* En cambio, con la segunda acepción (de "formar parte", como en tu ejemplo de España y la UE) "a ella" *es un suplemento o complemento regido.

*Como ves, soy vacilante: coincido en parte contigo. Y digo en parte, porque en este asunto creo que hay dos partes, dos casos diferentes:

pertenecer (de posesión)  complemento indirecto.

pertenecer (de formar parte) complemento regido

Me gustaría que siguieran opinando...


----------



## Pitt

replicante7 said:


> Como ves, soy vacilante: coincido en parte contigo. Y digo en parte, porque en este asunto creo que hay dos partes, dos casos diferentes:
> 
> pertenecer (de posesión) complemento indirecto.
> 
> pertenecer (de formar parte) complemento regido
> 
> Me gustaría que siguieran opinando...


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo:

Este libro pertenece a Luisa [C.I.] > Este libro le [C.I.] pertenece.
España pertenece a la Unión Europea [C.R.] > España pertenece a ella [C.R.].

Pero el DPD dice que el verbo "pertenecer" SIEMPRE se usa con un C.I. y esta interpretación me confunde.  

Saludos


----------



## replicante7

Pitt said:


> Pero el DPD dice que el verbo "pertenecer" SIEMPRE se usa con un C.I. y esta interpretación me confunde.
> 
> Saludos


Pues en momentos como este sólo se me ocurre decir:

lazarus, aleccowan, mhp... ¿hay alguien por ahí que pueda aclarar un poco este asunto?


----------



## Sewon

España pertenece a ella. -> España _*le*_ pertenece a ella.
Es definitivamente incorrecta.



lazarus1907 said:


> Es incorrecto. Cuando el complemento indirecto es un pronombre (a ella, a mi', etc.) la duplicacio'n del pronombre dativo es obligatoria.





> 5.1. *Si el complemento to'nico es tambie'n un pronombre personal, la coaparicio'n del pronombre a'tono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto:* Me castigaron a mi'; A ti te dieron el premio (no *Castigaron a mi'; *A ti dieron el premio). Aunque son posibles, en estos casos, oraciones ide'nticas sin el complemento to'nico (Me castigaron; Te dieron el premio), existen diferencias expresivas de importancia entre ambas posibilidades: la presencia del complemento to'nico denota un propo'sito de contraste o discriminacio'n, ausente de la oracio'n en la que solo aparece el pronombre a'tono; asi', en Me castigaron a mi', frente a Me castigaron, se subraya el hecho de que ha sido solo a mi', y no a otros igualmente merecedores de ello o ma's culpables que yo, a quien se ha castigado.


----------



## Pitt

Sewon said:


> España pertenece a ella. -> España _*le*_ pertenece a ella.
> Es definitivamente incorrecta.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo: El uso de LE (C.I.) es incorrecto.


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo: El uso de LE (C.I.) es incorrecto.


 
Pero no entiendo que según el DPD se usa el complemento indirecto.


----------



## Jellby

Creo que cuando "pertenecer" indica posesión sí es normal usar el objeto indirecto:

El libro pertenece a Juan -> El libro le pertenece 

Pero cuando "pertenecer" indica formar parte de algo... al menos suena raro (no me atrevo a decir que sea incorrecto):

España pertenece a la UE -> España le pertenece


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Creo que cuando "pertenecer" indica posesión sí es normal usar el objeto indirecto:
> 
> El libro pertenece a Juan -> El libro le pertenece
> 
> Pero cuando "pertenecer" indica formar parte de algo... al menos suena raro (no me atrevo a decir que sea incorrecto):
> 
> España pertenece a la UE -> España le pertenece


 
Otro ejemplo para "pertenecer = forma parte de algo":

*Conferencia Europea de Aviación Civil*La Conferencia Europea de Aviación Civil (CEAC) fue fundada en 1955 por iniciativa del Consejo de Europa y con el apoyo activo de la secretaría de la OACI. Esta organización intergubernamental, con sede en París, está compuesta por 36 estados europeos. España pertenece a ella desde su fundación.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Esta entrada en el DPD me confunde:
> 
> *pertenecer*. *1.* ‘Ser propiedad o formar parte de alguien o de algo’. Verbo irregular: se conjuga como _agradecer _
> *2.* Es intransitivo y se construye siempre con un complemento indirecto: _«Pero estos secretos no le pertenecían solo a ella, eran también de él»_ (Savater _Caronte_ [Esp. 1981]). No es correcto su empleo en forma pronominal: _a que la tendencia a la que yo me pertenezco vuelva a competir con Jaime Nebot»_ (_Vistazo_ [Ec.] 6.2.97).
> 
> En mi opinión es correcto:
> 
> España pertenece a ella [a la Unión Europea].
> Pero "a ella" no es un C.I. sino un complemento de régimen.


 María MOLINER :
<<
*pertenecer *(del lat. «pertinëre» y el sufijo «-scÕre») 
*1 *(«a») intr. Ser una cosa **propiedad* de alguien que se expresa: ‘Esta finca pertenece al Estado’. ¤ («a») **Ser una cosa *parte de otra*: ‘Esta rueda pertenece a este reloj. Este pueblo pertenece a la provincia de Madrid’. ¤ *(«a») Ser miembro de una organización o grupo*: ‘Pertenece al cuerpo de Abogados del Estado. Pertenece a una familia distinguida’.
*2 *(«a») *Ser cierta cosa obligación de la persona que se expresa*: ‘A mí no me pertenece limpiar el despacho’. Ô Corresponder.
*3 *(«a») _*Referirse: _‘Por lo que pertenece al viaje proyectado...’_. _ÞImpertinente, pertinente.>>>>

ES *INCORRECTO* USARLO como CI. España le pertenece a la UE.

Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> ES INCORRECTO USARLO como CI. España le pertenece a la UE.



De lo que has escrito no se deduce eso. Sólo dice que es intransitivo, y los verbos intransitivos pueden llevar objeto indirecto o no llevarlo.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> De lo que has escrito no se deduce eso. Sólo dice que es intransitivo, y los verbos intransitivos pueden llevar objeto indirecto o no llevarlo.


 
Claro !! que sí. Si lees con cuidado la preposición 'a' en las distintas acepciones que tiene PERTENECER. María Moliner es muy clara en ellos. 
*Es INCORRECTA España le pertenece a la UE*. Ni que la UE en sentido figurado fuera su DUEÑA.

Ivy29


----------



## Crescent

Ivy29 said:


> Claro !! que sí. Si lees con cuidado la preposición 'a' en las distintas acepciones que tiene PERTENECER. María Moliner es muy clara en ellos.
> *Es INCORRECTA España le pertenece a la UE*. Ni que la UE en sentido figurado fuera su DUEÑA.
> 
> Ivy29




Entonces se usa como complemento directo? Pero cuál es la diferencia si todavía se diría ''España le pertenece (a la UE)'' si ''le'' es complemento indirecto o directo?


----------



## Ivy29

Crescent said:


> Entonces se usa como complemento directo? Pero cuál es la diferencia si todavía se diría ''España le pertenece (a la UE)'' si ''le'' es complemento indirecto o directo?


 
*No se dice España LE pertenece a la UE. ES incorrecta. El uso de LE =CI. ESpaña NO ES POSESIÓN de la UE.*
*Las islas MALVINAS le pertenecen al UK ( por ahora). Correcta.*
Si lees con cuidado a María MOLINER en mi respuesta anterior, verás los distinto usos de 'A' de pertenencia (= a personal), de formar parte, de pertenecer a un grupo o asociación, ec.

Ivy29


----------



## Crescent

Ivy29 said:


> *No se dice España LE pertenece a la UE. ES incorrecta. El uso de LE =CI. ESpaña NO ES POSESIÓN de la UE.*
> *Las islas MALVINAS le pertenecen al UK ( por ahora). Correcta.*
> Si lees con cuidado a María MOLINER en mi respuesta anterior, verás los distinto usos de 'A' de pertenencia (= a personal), de formar parte, de pertenecer a un grupo o asociación, ec.
> 
> Ivy29


Lo siento por mi estupidez. 

Entonces, es posible decir: _España pertenece a la UE_, o simplemente España le pertenece. Pero no los ambos (es decir ''le'' y '' a la UE'' juntos). 
He entendido bien lo que usted quería decir en su mensaje, o todavía no lo tengo claro..?


----------



## Amras

Pitt, con respecto a lo que dices del complemento régimen, te voy a explicar.

Cuando se dice "España pertenece a ella, España pertenece a la UE" se produce un personificación de la UE (es decir, se habla de la UE como si ésta fuera una persona)

En español, los complementos indirectos van precedidos de la preposición "a", pero por ésto no se tratan de complementos de régimen. Éste es uno de los pocos caso en el que el CI no es una persona.

Con respeto al tema del hilo, se distiguen claramente dos verbos: Pertenecer a, que también puede ser formar parte de y pertenecerle a, es decir, tener de dueño a.

A ver si así se resuelve alguna duda.


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> Claro !! que sí. Si lees con cuidado la preposición 'a' en las distintas acepciones que tiene PERTENECER. María Moliner es muy clara en ellos.



Lo que da el texto son ejemplos, no normas fijas. A no ser que esas «a» indiquen que el verbo tiene un complemento regido obligado precedido por "a" (si es eso, habría que haberlo aclarado, porque la nomenclatura de cada diccionario es diferente). De nuevo, si fuera esto último, ¿significa que nunca puede considerarse objeto indirecto y por lo tanto nunca puede sustituirse por el pronombre dativo? En tal caso me parece un error, ya que frases como "esto no me pertenece" son perfectamente correctas, y "me" es un objeto indirecto (nunca un complemento regido con "a", ni siquiera tiene "a").


----------



## Pitt

En todas las construcciones "España pertenece a ella" siempre se trata de "forma parte de algo" = complemento de régimen. 
Ejemplo: España pertenece a ella (a la Unión Europea).

Pero en las construcciones "España le pertenece" siempre se trata de "posesión" = complemento indirecto.
Ejemplo: El Islam considera que España le pertenece.


¿Es esta interpretación correcta?
Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Crescent said:


> Lo siento por mi estupidez.
> 
> Entonces, es posible decir: _España pertenece a la UE_, o simplemente España le pertenece. Pero no los ambos (es decir ''le'' y '' a la UE'' juntos).
> He entendido bien lo que usted quería decir en su mensaje, o todavía no lo tengo claro..?


 
España le pertenece *no es correcta*.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:


> Lo que da el texto son ejemplos, no normas fijas. A no ser que esas «a» indiquen que el verbo tiene un complemento regido obligado precedido por "a" (si es eso, habría que haberlo aclarado, porque la nomenclatura de cada diccionario es diferente). De nuevo, si fuera esto último, ¿significa que nunca puede considerarse objeto indirecto y por lo tanto nunca puede sustituirse por el pronombre dativo? En tal caso me parece un error, ya que frases como "esto no me pertenece" son perfectamente correctas, y "me" es un objeto indirecto (nunca un complemento regido con "a", ni siquiera tiene "a").


 
*Ahí está el MEOLLO saber distinguir el 'a' personal de los otros usos de la PREPOSICIÓN 'A'.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:


> Ahí está el MEOLLO saber distinguir el 'a' personal de los otros usos de la PREPOSICIÓN 'A'.



El "a" personal es para objetos *directos*, no indirectos.


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> España le pertenece *no es correcta*.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Hola Ivy:

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo:
España pertenece a la UE = correcto >
España le pertenece = incorrecto

Pero el DPD dice el contrario sobre el verbo *pertenecer*: 

*2.* Es intransitivo y se construye siempre con un complemento indirecto [añado = LE]

¡Esto es el problema!


----------



## lazarus1907

Más información:


> *pertenecer*
> *1* Ser propiedad [de alguien (ci)].
> *2* Formar parte [de algo (ci)].
> *3* Ser [una cosa] propia [de alguien o algo (ci)].
> *4* Ser [una cosa] obligación [de alguien (ci)].
> 
> Diccionario Manuel Seco _©_


Pese a los indicios en su contra, los académicos parecen estar convencidos de que es un complemento indirecto.


----------



## replicante7

lazarus1907 said:


> Más información:
> Pese a los indicios en su contra, los académicos parecen estar convencidos de que es un complemento indirecto.


Gracias, lazarus.  
Este asunto está "confusante" (¿te acuerdas de esta palabra tan original que una forera creó hace algún tiempo? Dije que la "adoptaría" y ahora creo es adecuada para calificar mi impresión).


----------



## replicante7

(Fallé tratando de editar mi post anterior) 
Estuve tratando de aclarar el concepto de CI y en el DPD dice:

*6. complemento indirecto.* Complemento del verbo que, si es un nombre o un grupo nominal, va precedido siempre de la preposición _a_ y *puede sustituirse o coaparecer con los pronombres átonos de dativo*, que en tercera persona adoptan las formas _le, les _(o _se,_ si el pronombre de dativo precede a otro de acusativo): _(Le) di el paquete a tu hermano; Le di el paquete; Se lo di_. Según el significado del verbo al que complementa, puede designar al destinatario de la acción: _Le hablé de ti a mi jefe;_ *al que resulta beneficiado o perjudicado por ella*: _Te he limpiado la casa _o_ Le han roto la bicicleta a mi hermano;_ al que experimenta la noción que el verbo denota: _Le cuesta pedir disculpas; _o a la persona o cosa afectadas positiva o negativamente por las características de algo: _Los pantalones le están grandes_.

Esto nos lleva a lo que expone Pitt en su ejemplo:
No podemos decir "España *le* pertenece"  le=Unión europea, por lo tanto: ¿podemos considerarlo un CI?  

Si esto que dice el DPD no es general ¿no debía decir antes de "puede sustituirse" algo así como "comúnmente", "generalmente" o "en la mayoría de los casos"? Porque  antes dice "siempre".


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Hola Ivy:
> 
> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo:
> España pertenece a la UE = correcto >
> España le pertenece = incorrecto
> 
> Pero el DPD dice el contrario sobre el verbo *pertenecer*:
> 
> *2.* Es intransitivo y se construye siempre con un complemento indirecto [añado = LE]
> 
> ¡Esto es el problema!


 
The problem is that in SPANISH the verb 'pertenecer' could be POSSESSION or belonging to an association, group, or country, when the meaning is POSSESSION you can use 'LE' when it is with a sense of BELONGING you cannot as ASOCIARSE which is NOT INTRANSITIVE.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

replicante7 said:


> (Fallé tratando de editar mi post anterior)
> Estuve tratando de aclarar el concepto de CI y en el DPD dice:
> 
> *6. complemento indirecto.* Complemento del verbo que, si es un nombre o un grupo nominal, va precedido siempre de la preposición _a_ y *puede sustituirse o coaparecer con los pronombres átonos de dativo*, que en tercera persona adoptan las formas _le, les _(o _se,_ si el pronombre de dativo precede a otro de acusativo): _(Le) di el paquete a tu hermano; Le di el paquete; Se lo di_. Según el significado del verbo al que complementa, puede designar al destinatario de la acción: _Le hablé de ti a mi jefe;_ *al que resulta beneficiado o perjudicado por ella*: _Te he limpiado la casa _o_ Le han roto la bicicleta a mi hermano;_ al que experimenta la noción que el verbo denota: _Le cuesta pedir disculpas; _o a la persona o cosa afectadas positiva o negativamente por las características de algo: _Los pantalones le están grandes_.
> 
> Esto nos lleva a lo que expone Pitt en su ejemplo:
> No podemos decir "España *le* pertenece" le=Unión europea, por lo tanto: ¿podemos considerarlo un CI?
> 
> Si esto que dice el DPD no es general ¿no debía decir antes de "puede sustituirse" algo así como "comúnmente", "generalmente" o "en la mayoría de los casos"? Porque antes dice "siempre".


 
*Sintácticamente* es correcta pero *gramatical y semánticamente* es INCORRECTA.
Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *Sintácticamente* es correcta pero *gramatical y semánticamente* es INCORRECTA.
> Ivy29


 
Otra vez: España le pertenece (le = Unión Europea).

Quisiera saber por qué esta construcción es sintácticamente correcta y gramáticalmente es incorrecta.


----------



## replicante7

replicante7 said:


> Si esto que dice el DPD no es general ¿no debería decir...


¡Una corrección!
Respecto al asunto del hilo: Pitt, Jellby, lazarus... ¿una consulta a la RAE?


----------



## Loob

Pitt said:


> Hola Ivy:
> 
> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo:
> España pertenece a la UE = correcto >
> España le pertenece = incorrecto
> 
> Pero el DPD dice el contrario sobre el verbo *pertenecer*:
> 
> *2.* Es intransitivo y se construye siempre con un complemento indirecto [añado = LE]
> 
> ¡Esto es el problema!


 


¿Es impensable que el DPD se haya equivocado....?

Loob


----------



## Crescent

replicante7 said:


> Gracias, lazarus.
> Este asunto está "confusante" (¿te acuerdas de esta palabra tan original que una forera creó hace algún tiempo? Dije que la "adoptaría" y ahora creo es adecuada para calificar mi impresión).



 No puedo creer que todavía os acordéis de mi invención!! *una sonrisa enorme*. Qué mono, Replicante!! 

Y lo que tampoco puedo creer es que todavía no todo el mundo esté de acuerdo el uno con el otro sobre este tema de ''pertenecer''. Intentaba seguir lo que decís pero me resulta un poco difícil gracias a falta de conocimiento tal profundo de la gramática española..  

Pero me gustaría hacer una pregunta: qué significa no ser _semánticamente_ correcto? A qué se refiere esta palabra? 
Y una sugerencia también!!! Tengo una idea genial!  Qué diréis si simplemente dejáramos lo de ''España le pertenece'' y encontráramos otra forma de decirlo, como, por ejemplo:_ España forma parte de la UE._ 

Todo el mundo está de acuerdo ahora??


----------



## replicante7

Loob said:


> ¿Es impensable que el DPD se haya equivocado....?
> 
> Loob



Loob, ¡lo impensable es que Seco lo considere CI y no sea así! ¿Has leido el último post de lazarus en este hilo? 



Crescent said:


> No puedo creer que todavía os acordéis de mi invención!! *una sonrisa enorme*. Qué mono, Replicante!!


¡Qué bueno que me has recordado que eres tú la autora, Crescent! ¿Me perdonas por no haber recordado tu nombre antes?



Crescent said:


> Pero me gustaría hacer una pregunta: qué significa no ser _semánticamente_ correcto? A qué se refiere esta palabra?
> 
> La verdad es que yo tampoco entendí lo que dijo Ivy en ese post. La semántica se refiere al significado de las  expresiones.
> Y una sugerencia también!!! Tengo una idea genial!  Qué diréis si simplemente dejáramos lo de ''España le pertenece'' y encontráramos otra forma de decirlo, como, por ejemplo:_ España forma parte de la UE._
> 
> Todo el mundo está de acuerdo ahora??
> 
> Pues lo más probable es que sí, aunque sigamos sin resolver el caso "pertenecer"


----------



## Loob

Una idea

¡Que Pitt le escriba a Manuel Seco para plantear el problema!

¿Qué os parece?

Loob


----------



## Jellby

replicante7 said:


> ¡Una corrección!
> Respecto al asunto del hilo: Pitt, Jellby, lazarus... ¿una consulta a la RAE?



Claro, el día que tengan a bien activar el servicio:

"Por razones técnicas de infraestructura, el servicio de consultas del Diccionario académico permanecerá cerrado durante las próximas semanas."

...y así lleva desde ya varias semanas.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Otra vez: España le pertenece (le = Unión Europea).
> 
> Quisiera saber por qué esta construcción es sintácticamente correcta y gramáticalmente es incorrecta.


 
Cuando una oración es SINTÁCTICAmente correcta tiene:
sujeto Mi perro
TIENE= verbo ( linking verb)
una cola de elefante ( OD ( UNREAL).
PERO ES imposible que tenga una cola de elefante.

En la oración de marras PERTENENCIA tiene un sentido MUY DISTINTO de POSESIÓN a pertenecer a un grupo, asociación, etc.
PERTENECER tiene dos sentidos :
*POSESIÓN*

*Ivy29*
*ASOCIACIÓN.*


----------



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Aquí la respuesta de la RAE:

Aunque hay gramáticos que analizan la construcción con el verbo _pertenecer, _cuando significa, dicho de una cosa, 'ser parte integrante de otra', considerando que el complemento es indirecto (_España __le pertenece_), lo normal en el uso es interpretar que se trata de un complemento de régimen (_España __pertenece a ella_).

Reciba un cordial saludo.
Departamento de Español al día 
RAE

Saludos


----------



## lamartus

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aquí la respuesta de la RAE:
> 
> Aunque hay gramáticos que analizan la construcción con el verbo _pertenecer, _cuando significa, dicho de una cosa, 'ser parte integrante de otra', considerando que el complemento es indirecto (_España __le pertenece_), lo normal en el uso es interpretar que se trata de un complemento de régimen (_España __pertenece a ella_).
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE
> 
> Saludos



¡Al fin salimos del charco en el que andábamos todos enfangados! 
Gracias Pitt por postear la respuesta.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Jellby

Qué bien, por fin alguien que logra obtener respuestas... porque la página de preguntas sigue desactivada.


----------



## replicante7

Gracias, Pitt: por haber advertido algo en lo que, al menos yo, no había pensado. Por continuar indagando. Y por aclaranos a todos.

Me ha llamado la atención la "forma" que emplea la RAE en su respuesta:
"Aunque hay gramáticos que analizan ...   lo normal en el uso es interpretar que..."

¡Tengo que aprender mucho para tratar de aproximarme esa técnica de comunicación"  
¡Felicitaciones, Pitt! Por tu hallazgo y por tu perseverancia.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aquí la respuesta de la RAE:
> 
> Aunque hay gramáticos que analizan la construcción con el verbo _pertenecer, _cuando significa, dicho de una cosa, 'ser parte integrante de otra', considerando que el complemento es indirecto (_España __le pertenece_), lo normal en el uso es interpretar que se trata de un complemento de régimen (_España __pertenece a ella_).
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE
> 
> Saludos


 
Es exactamente con otras palabras lo que he sostenido.
*PERTENECER tiene dos acepciones:*
*POSESIÓN ( IO)*
*ASOCIACIÓN ( complemento de régimen) ( 'a' no personal)*

Ivy29


----------



## Loob

¡Felicidades, Pitt!

Loob


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones! Yo también estoy contento que este problema se ha solucionado.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

He preguntado a la RAE: Pienso que se debe modificar la entrada en el DPD referido al verbo _pertenecer: se construye siempre con un complemento indirecto._ Aquí la respuesta:

Le agradecemos sinceramente su sugerencia, que transmitimos al equipo de redacción del _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas _para que se estudie su pertinencia y, llegado el caso, se refleje en su próxima edición.

Sin otro particular, reciba un cordial saludo. 

Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española

Saludos


----------



## Loob

¡bravo, Pitt! ¡Más felicitaciones!

Loob


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> He preguntado a la RAE: Pienso que se debe modificar la entrada en el DPD referido al verbo _pertenecer: se construye siempre con un complemento indirecto._ Aquí la respuesta:
> 
> Le agradecemos sinceramente su sugerencia, que transmitimos al equipo de redacción del _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas _para que se estudie su pertinencia y, llegado el caso, se refleje en su próxima edición.
> 
> Sin otro particular, reciba un cordial saludo.
> 
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española
> 
> Saludos


 
*Excepto cuando significa asociarse, pertenecer a un grupo entonces es incorrecto usar 'le' como complemento indirecto.*
*España pertenece a la UE. no puedes decir España le pertenece.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *Excepto cuando significa asociarse, pertenecer a un grupo entonces en incorrecto usar 'le' como complemento indirecto.*
> *España pertenece a la UE. no puedes decir España le pertenece.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


 
Tienes razón. Por lo tanto la entrada en el DPD es incorrecta en cuanto a SIEMPRE: _pertenecer _se construye SIEMPRE con un complemento indirecto.

Hay casos con complemento indirecto (= posesión) y casos con complemento de régimen (= parte de algo).


----------

